# Can someone tell me a little more about molting?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

Do all the pigeons molt at the same time? Do different colour pigeons molt at different times? My white male seems to be molting and losing a lot of feathers. He is a recovering PMV pigeon and I tried to lower him into a bath and bathe him by hand, but he wanted to get out and in the process loads of his feathers come off in my hand. He does not seem to have any signs of going bald and his feathers look healthy, but I am wondering why so many feathers are coming off him. The other pigeons do not seem to be losing their feathers?

As an aside, the female pigeon that is with this male suddenly laid an egg this afternoon but straight away abandoned it. She layed it in another box from the one they share and then went back to the box she shares with him. Is this normal behavior? He is unable to mate with her properly because he is recovering from PMV. Could it be that she knows the eggs are infertile and is abandoning them rather than wasting time trying to hatch them?

I am a little concerned that the way I am having to look after the pigeons while the local council is on my back trying to make me get rid of them is causing them stress? I would normally leave the garden door open more often and build a playground for them inside, but for the time being I am having to keep the place extra tidy until the council leave me alone and my solicitor says I can relax. It is unfortunate, but I am close to these pigeons and I do not want to let them go unless I absolutely have to. If the stress is making them ill then it is not fair for me to keep them and make them go through the stress. Normally I have a flow of wounded pigeons flowing through the flat and so there is always a mixed social life for them, but I have had to stop that for the time being and the same six pigeons have been stuck here for several months. I don't know if they are happy of not. They cannot be released as they are PMV pigeons, so I would have to find someone else who looks after PMV pigeons to take them if I cannot keep them. I will be really upset if I have to let these pigeons go because of the council.

Brian.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Some pigeons moult heavy, I had a "baldheaded" bied for a few days and it was bear down the neck too, Aslong as new feathers or quills come through then I would not worry. Colour has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Birds moult at different times depending on circumstances.
They can also lose feathers due to stress, and if your bird is indeed a pmv recovery then stress can affect it moreso than other birds, and something which we may consider as minor as a gentle bath, can in fact be a major stress factor for the bird.
Unless a bird is really in need of a clean due to poop etc, I really wouldnt force a bath onto it. If it sees other birds taking a bath, it will do it itself when it feels good and ready.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard birds coming from a bad situation esp poor nutrient and go into having better care with regular feed and nutrition they will molt out hard to grow new better feathers because they are healthier to do so... also handling a pigeon to make it bath can make them shed or release feathers in defense mode just as if a predator grabbed them.


----------



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

The last suggestion makes a lot of sense and was what I was thinking might be the cause. He was not comfortable or ready to take a bath(even though I have bathed him in this way before) and as a sort of shock reaction let go of some feathers. He does not seem to be ill in any other way.

Unless I see any further problems I will assume I was worrying about nothing. Thanks to all who answered.


----------

